# Wart Removal



## HotelCalifornia (Oct 28, 2008)

Does anybody have a home remedy for permanent wart removal? Thanks!


----------



## TechAdmin (Oct 1, 2008)

Not home but at the local drug store they sell this clear liquid that you put on for several days and it kills off the wart. The name escapes me. Had one on my finger I needed to get rid of.


----------



## Jerseyzuks (Oct 13, 2008)

Duct tape. Place over the wart, change it every couple of days. The wart will soon die, and the dead skin can be brushed away using a pumice stone.


----------



## DuckA (Oct 12, 2008)

A good sharp pocket knife.


----------



## JeepHammer (Oct 10, 2008)

Depends on what kind of 'Wart' it is...
Some viral warts will respond to silver.
Silver has some real history when it comes to antibiotic or antivirals...

Coins, especially dimes and quarters, made before '63 in the US are still sliver, and you can rub a silver coil on the wart and see if it responds over time.

There used to be an old wives tail about silver quarters, graveyards at midnight, ect.,
But it was actually the silver coin being rubbed on the wart that helped.

Drug stores and places like 'Wally-World' sell 'Freeze Off' kits that I've used quite successfully for things like skin tags and moles, so I would assume they would work for their intended purpose, warts.

Like Dean said, there are also liquid treatments that will usually work, and now that same stuff comes in a band-aid type thing you just put on the wart for a week or so and I've heard people say positive things about them too.

The Tannic Acid in green walnut husks (squeeze the Juice and use just the juice) will remove some types of warts.
I can't remember what kind or how to tell them apart, but I know it works. Saw it done on my cousins when I was young.


----------

